
Apollo Preliminary Drawings - Buildstarted
https://apollopreliminarydrawings.com
======
Buildstarted
These drawings were drawn between Jul and Aug of 1961. Several of the drawings
have various revisions but I only have a single copy of each drawing and I
assume they are the latest revisions. I hope you all enjoyed these.

I got these from my grandfather after he retired from Rockwell. These are one
of a kind as far as he knew.

